# My drug free video transformation 5 years in 5 minutes



## PP.Fit (Jan 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;gwW83_hpnuA]


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well done, what are your stats, how old were you in year one, what is your height??


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Can everyone see the video or is it just my pc?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes I seen it on my tablet. Still works actually.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Can you guys post pictures?

I'm using Mozilla Firefox as a web browser, I wonder if that is what the problem is.

If anyone else uses Firefox and can see it will you please let me know so I can play with my security settings.


----------



## cessitfoivi (Aug 11, 2014)

yep, using Mozilla Firefox as a web browser, I wonder if that is what the problem is.


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

angelvoice said:


> [video=youtube;gwW83_hpnuA]


One post and gone . But really good stuff. Come back and update it. Let use know what you done . Great vid


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Can you guys post pictures?
> 
> I'm using Mozilla Firefox as a web browser, I wonder if that is what the problem is.
> 
> If anyone else uses Firefox and can see it will you please let me know so I can play with my security settings.


I'm using Mozilla Firefox. I can see & post videos, but, as of yet cannot post pictures (not that I have many worth looking at!  )

Bizarely, I can update my Avi picture though?


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

I just use the standard Internet explorer on laptop. I can't upload pics using laptop. Very rarely do I have the laptop out as I go onto MC via safari with my mobile. Can't ciew pics using mobile either but I can view this particular video.

I've often just assed it was an issue with the site. I've got loads of pics - nothing great but all progress ones that I wanted to up load.


----------

